
US Copyright Office: Time to Update the DMCA–Mostly in Favor of Rightsholders - aspenmayer
https://gizmodo.com/u-s-copyright-office-says-its-time-to-update-the-dmca-1843608938
======
aspenmayer
Link to the report:

[https://www.copyright.gov/policy/section512/section-512-full...](https://www.copyright.gov/policy/section512/section-512-full-
report.pdf)

Original title was too long. It was:

U.S. Copyright Office Says It's Time to Update the DMCA—Mostly in Favor of
Rightsholders

